# Ft. Clinch Pier, and the SSC...9/10 #58



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If there were ever a more pretty morning for fishing, I have not seen it yet. I met up with Surf Fish, Grandpa, and a couple more regulars 1/2 mile out on the end of the pier with HIGH hopes. 

We all got lines in the water, and NOTHING happened. It was as if all the fish were gone, or something... 

We had it all...Shrimp, Mullet, Whiting, Clams, a live Pigfish on a pin-rig, and I was even jigging a Gulp! under the pier while we waited. And waited.

Finally about an hour in, Charlie gets a 3 foot sharpnose. Soon after, A.W. hooks into this nice Redfish...










Then it all came to a screeching halt again. A little impatient, I made a quick stroll troll of the ENTIRE pier, in search of a Flounder while Jim and Grandpa watched the store. In a mile walk, I got two Gulp's de-tailed, and caught one small Flounder, a little bigger than my hand.. I passed Charlie and A.W. on their way out, they'd had enough fun for one day.

As I was getting back near the end, I see Jim pick up one of my rods, with a good bend in it. It was the one with the cut mullet, so I hoped he had himself a Red...NOT!










Time to take a break, I shared Grandpa's big umbrella for shade, and had a cold drink. While this was going on, Jim hauls in a good sized Ladyfish, which we released before thinking of putting it on the pin-rig, which now held only a DEAD Pigfish...Here endeth the Pin-Riggin'.

Feeling refreshed, I began jiggin' the Gulp! again, right under the end of the pier, half heartedly. I feel a gentle tap, and HOLY SHI7!!! Whatever was on the other end had my rod bent under the pier, headed for the beach a half mile away, and ripped off this big pile of Power-Pro, before getting loose. (I hooked and retrieved the broken off part under the pier, about 75 yds away, after I re-rigged the rod) 










Whatever he was, never came out from under the pier, and I could do NOTHING to slow the blazing run...Danged fish knew exactly what he was doing, and that was flat out whippin' my azz...

Surf Fish had seen some small Tarpon hanging under the pier as the water cleared a little and the mullet started coming by, so I'm thinking that's what I hooked, but who knows? Sure got the blood pumpin', though.

Jim got a couple more sharks, and then the best part of the day came my way...

I got a strong bite on a piece of mullet, and after a good tussle, and a helluva time with the net, I had my FIRST COBIA!!










He was just short of a keeper, at only 30" but MAN what a strong fish...We saw his mama cruising around later, but she wasn't biting.

Not the most fast-paced day, but it sure had it's moments, and I added a new species to my "Catch List"...What's not to like?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

congrats on your first cobe RR!



Jesse


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Great post and #58.... Your killing me..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Geez, more proof that them darn Gulp! suck HAHA nice feesh!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*way to*

go on your first cobia:beer: just wait till you hook up to his mama  thats one fight you won't never forget....and off a pier, i am betting on the cobia  :beer:.....maybe next time


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice one rr. Im still waiting on my first cobe. Who knws when that will be since our area it's all via boat and any trips I've taken they've been absent. Looks like an excellent day.


----------

